# Color Scheme Quizzer



## UnsolvedCypher (Dec 22, 2013)

I have been trying to learn BLD for a while, and I can do it, but it has been pretty inconsistent. Recently, I realized that my issue is actually finding the place where the correct piece goes on the cube. It was difficult, which made praticing frustrating, so I didn't practice.

So, I created an online set of pictures for all the edge pieces (I will do corner pieces after the edge pieces have been mastered by me) and put them into a site that quizzes you on them, so you can learn the color scheme. You can find this site here. 

This was created for the color scheme that I use - white bottom and blue front. I realize that this won't work for everyone, but you can use the images used in this set and create your own. I hope this hopes others starting out with BLD.


----------



## stoic (Dec 22, 2013)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> This was created for the color scheme that I use - white bottom and yellow front.



Do you mean yellow top? You don't have a white-yellow edge.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 22, 2013)

ellwd said:


> Do you mean yellow top? You don't have a white-yellow edge.



Unless he uses a different color scheme. Like the japanese, where blue and yellow are swapped. Atlhough the linked color scheme says different, so I'm confused now.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry for all the confusion. This is for white bottom and blue front, on a regular speedcube. Thank you for pointing that out, it's fixed now.


----------

